# Latest Official RUU



## Curiosity (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey everyone, I'm looking for a link to the latest official RUU Verizon sent out. I've done some searching but I have no idea what's up to date and what isn't. And just to clarify, this can be flashed without losing S-off thanks to revolutionary, correct?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Curiosity (Aug 8, 2011)

Crap, I did NOT mean to post this in development, I thought I was in general.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

this is the latest official from verizon, rooted as well.
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12545-rom-2116059-rooteddeodex-stock/


----------

